# Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100 - Password Reset and Connectivity Issue



## lazybone (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100 - Password Reset and Connectivity Issue*

Well I know this has been 2years ago but I need help on this problem. I think its foolish though but I need help. 
Okays, I want to connect directly to my modem, Westell 6100 because I want to change some settings. But then when I got to the first login thing, I typed in user: Admin, password: password, and I got in. but then the site is always fixed at the change password site. I filled in the required fields, but it kept staying on the screen. Please help me out. I reseted my modem a bunch of times but it still won't work. My aim is layzab0ne if you could get to me asap. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100 - Password Reset and Connectivity Issue*

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Verizon DSL Westell 6100 - Password Reset and Connectivity Issue*

You probably need to reset it to factory defaults by holding the reset button for 15 seconds with power on.


----------

